# live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8



## Carphunter2401 (2. August 2010)

so jetzt  gibts nen etwas gröseren bericht #6

start wird sonntag mittag-abend sein, nach dem königsfischen.

werde dieses mal aber   mit brolly gehn.
gefischt wird an einem schilfgürtel mit stegen, möchte einfach mal wieder mein brolly haben und andere spods des sees befischen.


dieses mal werde ich meine rigs,montagen fotografieren, 

wer  noch vorschläge hat kann mir auch gern ne pn schreiben.

oder verbesserungen u.s.w


----------



## Schneidy (3. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

mich würde interesieren wie deine Futterstrategie ist

Zudem warum dieses "Rig an diesem Platz" also mal erläutern warum du so fischst zu den gegebenheiten


----------



## Troutcarp (3. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Von mir schonmal ein Petri Heil!
Freu mich schon auf einen weiteren tollen Bericht :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

gefüttert wird immer gleich, ich verzichte auf mais,pellets,stippfutter gefüttert wird nur boilies 1-4kg auf ne grosse fläche.

wie gesagt bin kein freund von partickeln u.s.w lockt einfach zu viel klein fisch..



zum thema spods 
an dem see ist es schwer , da durch den ganzen see hügel gehn.
 geht hoch auf 2,50m kies und wieder runter auf 4,50m schlam gefischt wird auf den kies/steinhügel.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so morgen abend gehts los  bis freitag hoffe auf reichlich fisch.

werde an den see gehn wo ich den ersten bericht gemacht habe, da ich leider den lebtop nicht mit nehmen kann.

deswegen werde ich den rechner mit nehmen und bleibe in der hütte ,gedacht war eigentlich brolly und ein neuer platzt zu befischen.

werde jetzt partickel mit nehmen  und ziehe mal einen vergleich auf welchen  spod ich die grösseren fische fange boilies oder partickel.


----------



## Joern k. (8. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

wo steckst du denn nu??? 

wir warten alle sehnsüchtig :-D


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

tss tss tss


----------



## FishHunterXtrem (8. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

|kopfkratund wir warten und warten warten#c..... hoffe morgen früh die ersten berichte lesen zu können :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

sorry jungs werde heute erst gehn 
hatte ja gestern königsfischen , wen man von samstag auf sonntag durch macht ist es zimlich extrem noch fischen zu gehn bin abends um 7 uhr aufm sofa eingepent und grad aufgewacht.

werde jetzt mal tackel u.s.w hin richten um 14 uhr ist abfahrt,mit dabei 25kg mais 12kg boilies und 5kg stippfutter.

da ich ja gesagt habe ich fische nie mit mais will ich auch sagen warum jetzt.

ich will sehn auf welchem spod ich besser fange und die grösseren fische. 
Auf nem reinen mais spod/ oder auf nen reinen boilie spod.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so jetzt werden die restlichen 10kg hartmais voll vorbereitet, bin mal gespannt ob ich alles ins auto beckomme.


----------



## Sterni01 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ...bin mal gespannt ob ich alles ins auto beckomme.



Ich bin froh, dass ich einen Dachkoffer besitze !

Ich wünsche dir für die nächsten Tage viel Glück !!! |wavey:


----------



## luger-2006 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Versucht mal euer ganzes Tackle in einen kleinen Honda Jazz zu bekommen.Dann noch zu fahren bzw. fahren lassen mit einer Liege im Nacken und Angel im Auge.

Viel Spass und Viel Erfolg

Ps.:Wie sieht die Wettervorhersage aus?


----------



## luger-2006 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid
Mit dem Wetter geht es ja eigentlich.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so hier mal köder baits,mais und essen für mich 



http://img204.*ih.us/img204/1820/005wdn.jpg

http://img823.*ih.us/img823/6895/006cj.jpg
das sind ca 15-18kg mais den rest mach ich am wasser fals er aus geht

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/2519/007aq.jpg

der hunter will ja kein dosen frass , denke mal tackel bilder wirds auch geben wo alles auf nem haufen ist


----------



## Fassl (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

servus ronny

wo ist das Bier ??????? 
Ohne Bier gehts ja mal gar nicht falls nicht mehr Platz hast lass den Mais zuhause gggg
|supergri|supergri

Petri dir und fang was gscheits


----------



## Haider5000 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Hallo Carphunter,
sag mal wie bringst du denn das ganze Futter raus mit Boot oder Futterboot?


----------



## Angelsuchti (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Oh schon wieder ein Livebericht! Find ich gut, wird meine Schulwiederanfangswoche etwas verschönern! Finde ich auch ne gute Idee das du deine Rigs fotofierst! Na dann ich wünsch dir viel Spass und natürlich einen (oder mehrere) riesige Karpfen!

Gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so endlich alles fertig und die ruten sind drausen 

fassl@ na logo ists bier hier


gefüttert wurden 2 plätze auf ca 70m mit dem boot  der rechte  mit 5kg mais und der linke mit 5kg boilies.

bilder mach ich noch von der nussschale 


http://img132.*ih.us/img132/1682/1002254w.jpg
so hier meine wohnzimmer bis freitag #6


http://img228.*ih.us/img228/7890/1002256k.jpg

hier der arbeitsplatzt das ihr auch die bilder seht

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/2826/1002250.jpg

hier mein normales rig no knot,köder hab ich von sb pistazie


http://img291.*ih.us/img291/6865/1002252.jpg

hier mein fotoplatzt alles per selbstauslöser da ich ja alleine unterwegsn bin





http://img841.*ih.us/img841/2271/1002253.jpg
  meine ruten mit meinem pod, was dieses jahr noch kein wasser gesehn hat #d  liebe einfach dieses jahr buzzer bars


----------



## Notung (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Hallo,
wieviel ha hat der See??
Gruß Marco


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

der baggersee hat bis jetzt 8ha und eine tiefe von 3-5,5,5  er wird bis zum ende der arbeiten ca 12ha gross sein.


----------



## Notung (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Und wie alt?
Oder besser gesagt seit wann besetzt?
gruß


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Wünsche dir viel Fisch für die nächsten Tage#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

den see haben wir seit 1970 besetzt wird er seit 1971 problem  zuvile kleine fische und sehr wenig grosse an die kommt man sehr schwer ran.


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

moin hunter

wenn sie springen sind sie wenigstens da 
besser als gar keine aktion am wasser.
war bei mir neulich auch so, 3 tage am wasser, springende fische am platz, aber erst nach über 16 stunden der erste biss.
dann ging es aber schlag auf schlag, innerhalb von 7 stunden 11 bisse, dann wieder ruhe und am nächsten abend das gleiche spiel 
wird also schon werden, hat bis jetzt ja immer gepaßt bei dir.
schön das du wieder einen live-bericht machst.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

ich denke auch das bis morgen früh was geht .

hab leider meine fisch murmeln daheim vergessen b.z.w haben nicht mehr rein gepasst :-( .

wen ich mais drauf mache fange ich warscheinlich nmich dum und dämlich.

mir machts spass solche dinge zu machen , oder auch mal ein bordy treffen zu machen, und   mal neue läute kennen lernen z.b wie zrako,fassl,martl,teddy nur um einige zu nenen ohne das bord würde ich sie nicht kennen und alle sind super drauf.


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

ja, ist ja auch cool mal neue leute kennen zu lernen.
ich habe immer das gefühl hier in der nähe von hamburg angelt  kaum einer auf karpfen... bordietreffen in der art ist wohl kaum zu realisieren:-(


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so gehts mir auch  die bekannten gesichter und mehr nicht.
 deswegen fahr ich mit nem kumpel eigentlich im sommer immer irgend wo hin,nrw,brandenburg,bayern dieses jahr hats leider nicht geklabt veleicht gehts im winter an casien .

bin zu 90% alleine unterwegs und auf dauer ists einfach langweilig.
 mein bester kumpel ist letztes jahr in die schweiz  zwecks beruf und seit dem gehts nur noch alleine ans wasser.


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

ja, ich bin auch zu 90% alleine am wasser, hin und wieder kommt nochmal ein kumpel mit.
aber alle mit denen ich sonst immer losgezogen bin, daddeln jetzt wow , sind verheiratet, haben kinder, oder sind zu "alt !!!! " für so´n scheiß #q
na ja, ich bin ja schon groß und habe alleine keine angst am wasser, nur langweilig ist es schon oft.
wünsche dir jetzt noch ein paar schöne bisse....


----------



## snofla (9. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Tach Ronny

na dann mal viel Petri Heil......

ich finds gut das sich manche Leute hier so den Arsch aufreissen um nen Live Bericht hier reinzutackern.....#6 #6 #6

hoffe das ich morgen zum Frühstück ne paar geile Pics sehe :vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg für heute Nacht. Hoffe wir bekommen morgen früh die ersten Fangfotos zu sehen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so den ersten hab ich gebissen hat er um 2 uhr nachts 3 pipser dan nix mehr .bin grad mal raus weil ich nimer pennen konnte, siehe da swinger war unter spannung und der fisch hing dran 


http://img695.*ih.us/img695/1707/020aa.jpg


----------



## Nitro (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Petri,der Anfang ist gemacht!


----------



## snorreausflake (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so ists halt werden alles weich eier  ab 10c braucht man ne zeltheizung und wens unter 5c geht geht man nimmer fischen


Sagt der der in ner Hütte mit Strom, Scheißhaus etc. sitzt und im Winter mit´m Wohnmobil am Wasser war:q

Petri zum ersten Karpfen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

http://img42.*ih.us/img42/5651/1002261vf.jpg

da ich nicht mehr pennen konnte beschloss ich kurtzer hand nach dem sonnen aufgang,  ne runde zu schleppen.

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/9781/1002266d.jpg

hier mal ein rollender fisch aufm spod,übrigens so gehts die ganze zeit. 

hoffe das der ersehnte lauf endlich kommt und ihr hier endlich fische seht







http://img267.*ih.us/img267/7369/1002268.jpg

   nach ca  ner stunde machte ich  halt an nem versunkenen baum, und konnte den süssen hecht fangen.




http://img808.*ih.us/img808/483/1002269.jpg

hier mal ein bild vom neuen teil






http://img530.*ih.us/img530/710/1002275.jpg



http://img46.*ih.us/img46/9523/1002276l.jpg



http://img830.*ih.us/img830/9001/1002277q.jpg

das die fische da bleiben ,muss natürlich auch gefütter werden. 





http://img811.*ih.us/img811/8166/1002279.jpg



und hier mal mein platzt vom wasser aus #6




so die ruten sind auch wieder drausen.
die linke mit sb  und die rechte mit nem gelben pop up von dynamite baits pineapple &bannana

http://img832.*ih.us/img832/7434/1002280.jpg

so der erste fisch ist gelandet für heute  aufm mais spod,


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

snorreausflake @ sass dieses ja scho öffters mit dem brolly im schnee , wen mein kumpel mich einläd mit dem wohnmobil nehm ichs an


----------



## snorreausflake (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> snorreausflake @ sass dieses ja scho öffters mit dem brolly im schnee , wen mein kumpel mich einläd mit dem wohnmobil nehm ichs an


 War doch auch nur Spaß


----------



## Red Twister (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Servus!

Erst einmal Petri zu den Carps!
Also ich muss schon sagen, so eine Hütte am See ist schon nicht schlecht!
Die hätten wir auch gebrauchen können bei unserem Regen-Ansitz von Mittwoch - Sonntag!

Weiterhin Petri Heil für die letzten Tage.
Bist zu beneiden!
Wäre auch gerne wieder am Wasser ..... aber die Arbeit hat gerufen.
Freitag geht es aber wieder los.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## snofla (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Petri zu den Fischen,der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

habe bis jetzt noch 4 landen können bilder folgen beckomm sie grad nicht on


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

petri zu deinen fischen.
werde mich jetzt auch auf den weg machen und ne kleinere sitzung machen, leider nur bis morgen abend, da ich freitag wieder arbeiten muß, aber besser 30 stunden am wasser, als 8 stunden bei der arbeit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so wieder 2 läufe gehabt einen beckommen den anderen verloren durch aufgebogenen haken


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

werde heute abend die bilder on stellen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

den kindergarten voll auf dem platzt,und ich hab keine 30iger dabei :-(http://img339.*ih.us/img339/9099/0112me.jpg




http://img341.*ih.us/img341/4526/001orl.jpg

http://img541.*ih.us/img541/5417/0083k.jpg



http://img833.*ih.us/img833/4549/0122.jpg



nach ca 15 min knall hartem drill verlor ich den fisch, durch aufbigen des hakens :-(


http://img412.*ih.us/img412/5144/0142ej.jpg


----------



## Cobra HH (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Petri Heil
klein, aber immerhin sind es welche
wollen wir mal hoffen das jetzt die größeren kommen
was hat der denn mit dem haken gemacht?


----------



## Ralle2609 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

krass fütterst du viel wenn ich nur 2KG füttere fange ich nichts mehr i wie habt ihr ganz andere gewässer wie wir...und ihr habt da auch noch so geile hütten ein traum <333


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

naja etwas sehr viel gefüttert, oder nicht? machste dir keine sorgen um das gewässer? du wolltest doch nur boilis füttern(1-4kg), zumnindest in den ersten posts. und dann fast nur satz karpfen größe#6


----------



## Bananaq (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

kenne das problem aus stehenden gewässern auch wenn mit mais gefüttert wird und nur die kleinen *******r kommen daher mach ich nur noch pellets und boilies dann werden sie langsam größer mir fehlt der 30 ger dieses jahr auch noch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

heute laufen die fische  bis jetzt hab ich 12 karpfen aber nicht jeden fotografiert.

nach dem haken

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/1967/0152v.jpg
da ich nur kleine fange auf dem mais spot ca 30-35cm, hab ich meine taktik geänder jetzt kommen 2X18mm baits drauf.



http://img831.*ih.us/img831/808/1002302.jpg
und siehe da sie werden grösser nicht viel aber etwas

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/5601/1002299u.jpg








da mir der kindergarten grad auf die nerfen geht, hab ich jetzt ne waller rute ausgelegt.  nacht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

warum füttere ich mais  um zu zeigen das man mit partickel zu70% nur kleine am platzt hat.

in dem see sind so viele karpfen drin,brassen und und  den kannst du nicht überfüttern und ich fütter nur 1x am tag jeden spod

wen im 5 minuten takt fische rollen ist das krass,


----------



## Notung (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Hallo,
irgendwie wird es langsam langweillig,
du fängst ja nur Pfannenflitzer.
Das ist doch ein Zuchtweiher, 
ich weiß, ich brauche ja nicht mit lesen.


Aber so ein Gewässer würde mich zum fischen nicht reizen.
Ich habe nichts gegen kleine Fische, aber dauernt welche rund um die Uhr und das aussichtslos, nein Danke.

Gruß Notung


----------



## Backfire (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Hast ja ein schönes Fleckchen da. Da könnte ich es auch ein paar Tage aushalten.
Sind immer wieder unterhaltsam zu lesen, deine live-Berichte .
Wahrscheinlich fängst du dort gewichts-mäßig an einem Tag mehr, als ich im ganzen Jahr.
Allerdings, schreib mal "spot", statt "spod". Da ziehen sich einem ja die Samenstränge zusammen . Am Besten, du schreibst einfach "Platz". Man muss ja nicht wild mit englischen "Fachbegriffen" um sich werfen, wenn man nicht weiß wie man es schreibt (spod, tackel).
Ansonsten, schöne Bilder, schöner Bericht, "toller" Hecht#6.
Also, mach weiter so, und zeig uns mal nen richtig dicken.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

...ich finde den Bericht sehr nett...
...das spiegelt halt normales angeln wieder...
...man fängt nicht immer nur Traumfische...

...dickes Petri und weiter so...


----------



## Die-Angler (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Hi #hCarphunter,
lass dir dein live Bericht nicht schlecht machen.
Live ist live und wenn jetzt keine großen Karpfen auf dem Platz sind ist das eben so!

Mach einfach weiter so mit den live Berichten es macht Spaß mit zu lesen .

Gruß Torsten
Ps. Nur ein wenig netter schauen könntest du mal:vik:.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so da mich die vielen kleinen fische etwas aufregen, hab  ich nen see gewechselt .

der see ist ca 1min fuss weg ,deswegen werde ich abends wen ich hier grille euch berichten was ging.


----------



## Shortys (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

hi
echt schöner bericht hier mach weiter so.viel glück am neuen see 
bis heute abend auf dicke fische.

mfg
maurice


----------



## ChaosTom (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

... und hat die Welsrute diese Nacht erfolgt gehabt?

Frage: Habt ihr die Welse auch schon ab 1971 eingesetzt? Welche Größen werden bei Euch gefangen?

I like Live Berichte#6


----------



## Troutcarp (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Na dann mal mehr Erfolg am neuen See 
schläfst du dann dort nur mit den Brolly oder wie?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so bin jetzt zum grillen an der hütte fisch technisch geht noch nicht viel wie zu erwarten.

die letzten 2 tage penn ich im brolly  vom kumpel.


http://img155.*ih.us/img155/1288/010tj.jpg



http://img10.*ih.us/img10/2707/013hqf.jpg
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/9104/0162s.jpg

der erste fisch am neuen platzt ,da mein kumpel seine tochter fischen wollte durfte sie ihn auch halten 


so bin mal gespannt was heute noch so geht werde morgen früh wieder berichten.

hatte nen biss auf waller aber irgend wie hat er die brasse runter geklaut,gefischt wurde auf grund mit auftrips körper.

welse sind ca 5 jahre erst drin


----------



## Cobra HH (11. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

wollen wir mal hoffen das der wels wieder kommt und hallo sagt


----------



## TheUnity (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Na dann hat er aber erst einen Fußweg von einer Minute :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

so die nacht war recht erfolgreich , und die fischgrösse ist jetzt auch etwas nach oben gegangen.

ich hatte 9 runs davon verlor ich 3
. 3 fische waren ü10pf und 3 um die 8pf, hoffe mal das die 10kg jetzt endlich fallen  heute abend wird wieder berichtet.


auf waller gehts nimmer , wen dan auf zander  aber denke die karpfen laufen jetzt so gut da lass ichs.

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/3198/1002319.jpg
dieser hier hat genau 16,1pf

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/8155/1002325j.jpg

10,8pf

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/7681/1002330a.jpg


10pf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

werd jetzt wieder an platzt gehn und die ruten  wieder an ihren platzt werfen.  heute abend werde ich wieder berichten


----------



## CaSp3r (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Ein dickes petri...

Hat sich dein Umzug doch gelohnt!!!


----------



## Allroundtalent (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

Petri!

Super Fische!

Aber ein paar Fragen hätte ich da noch 

Da du jetzt am neuen See bist, wie hast du gefüttert bzw mit was? Wie sind dort die Bodenbegebenheiten usw... könntest du dazu vielleicht noch kurz was schreiben?

Ansonsten ein super Live- Bericht, weiter so!

Grüße


----------



## Franz_16 (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

na also... wird doch immer besser 
Hoffe du kannst uns bald einen 20Pfd+ hier melden #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

die bodenstrucktur ist wellig das heist in der rinne ist es 4,50 und schlamm und oben 2,50-3m mit kies und grossen steinen.


http://img293.*ih.us/img293/5180/0103v.jpg





also am neuen see fische ich eine am ufer (direckt am schilf) und die andere auf ca 70m.

die bodenstrucktur ist wellig das heist in der rinne ist es 4,50 und schlamm und oben 2,50-3m mit kies und grossen steinen.

am ufer füttere ich mais/ boilies und drausen wird mit dem wurfrohr  gefüttert.natürlich boilies.



http://img830.*ih.us/img830/1965/035ms.jpg
den hier konnte ich vor ner stunde fangen.

ich hoffe das ich heute nacht noch den ein oder anderen fangen werde.


----------



## zrako (12. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

hey ronny, ab heute bist du für mich der satzerking!!!
wieviele haste dieses jahr schon gefangen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

hier mal ein paar geile natur bilder #6

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/3667/1002333v.jpg


http://img638.*ih.us/img638/6839/1002335w.jpg


http://img62.*ih.us/img62/8093/1002342k.jpg








hier der platzt vor dem schilf wo ich die meisten fing.


http://img189.*ih.us/img189/5649/1002337.jpg


heute nacht fing ich 5 fische keiner unter 10 pf

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/9050/1002346y.jpg

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/1052/1002350d.jpghttp://img205.*ih.us/img205/5527/1002353j.jpg


http://img818.*ih.us/img818/9127/1002359j.jpg


http://img694.*ih.us/img694/9877/1002371e.jpg

das war der letzte fisch des trips, jetzt wird zusammen gepackt und den hechten nach gejagt ein bisl.


morgen gehts ne woche an brombachsee, urlaub mit der freundin.

 darf sogar ein bissl an tackel mit nehmen:vik:,mal sehn veleicht fang ich ja den ein oder anderen karpfen.


danach will ich mal die donaustaus in angriff nehmen, veleicht kennt der ein oder andere sich im bereich erbach aus und würde sich melden.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. August 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser vom 8.8.-13.8*

wer intresse hat auf ein gemeinsames fischen, in den donaustaus im bereich erbach/ulm kann sich bei mir per pn melden.


----------

